# $50 TortoiseSupply.com Photo Contest!



## TylerStewart

We are doing a photo contest on our Facebook page for the best outdoor tortoise enclosure. The photo with the most "likes" on April 10th is the winner of a $50 credit towards anything on our website. See our Facebook page for more information and details about the contest!


----------



## Josh

This is a great idea for a contest - wish we could've officially been a part of it! I'm looking forward to seeing the submissions for inspiration.


----------



## Yvonne G

What happened to the negative push pin? I don't understand the babysitting moderator thingey. And I don't do facebook.


----------



## SnakeyeZ

Still have snow on the ground - so I guess I'm out too.


----------



## TylerStewart

I'm also looking forward to the photos for interesting ideas/inspiration. The problem is, with 1,800 people following our Facebook page, I can never get more than a dozen to participate in any of these contests! Don't know why, but I guess that just makes it easier for the 12 that do particpiate to win!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Aurora's (my new CDT) enclosure is in the running for the contest! Please vote for her so she can help other abused/neglected torts!


----------



## Kristina

I am participating, my pic is up too


----------



## dmmj

Question, how long does the credit last for?


----------



## TylerStewart

dmmj said:


> Question, how long does the credit last for?



30 minutes from the end of the contest....

Just kidding. It lasts until the winner or I dies, whichever comes first. Alternatively, if the winner calls babcocks "pretty rocks," I have the right to reduce the credit they get. Maybe I should add that to the rules....


----------



## Cameron

my russian tortoise enclosure is up there.

thanks Tyler for the chance to win an awesome prize!


----------



## Neal

TylerStewart said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question, how long does the credit last for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 minutes from the end of the contest....
> 
> Just kidding. It lasts until the winner or I dies, whichever comes first. Alternatively, if the winner calls babcocks "pretty rocks," I have the right to reduce the credit they get. Maybe I should add that to the rules....
Click to expand...


HAHAHA. What if I call them Babknockers, do I get more credit?


----------



## TylerStewart

Neal said:


> HAHAHA. What if I call them Babknockers, do I get more credit?



Not more credit, but you'd certainly get my vote! You would also probably get a lot of questions about what a babknocker was.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

TylerStewart said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question, how long does the credit last for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 minutes from the end of the contest....
> 
> Just kidding. It lasts until the winner or I dies, whichever comes first. Alternatively, if the winner calls babcocks "pretty rocks," I have the right to reduce the credit they get. Maybe I should add that to the rules....
Click to expand...


LOL, I like it\!


----------



## Laura

Terry you need to submit your enclosure pics!!!


----------



## DeanS

Laura said:


> Terry you need to submit your enclosure pics!!!



Absolutely, she does!


----------



## Kristina

Um, no, *I* would like to have at least a SHOT at winning


----------



## terryo

You must be joking Kristina. You have more than a shot.


----------



## Laura

I voted for terryo!!!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Laura said:


> I voted for terryo!!!




You can vote for more than one. (*hint* hint*)


----------



## Kristina

terryo said:


> You must be joking Kristina. You have more than a shot.



Not joking a whit, my dear


----------



## onarock

Thought about entering a photo, but I saw TerryO already did... game over. 
What are you going to spend your $50 gift cert. on?


----------



## terryo

You people are all very nice, and thanks for the compliments, but I only have 3 votes, and I think that the Leash Animal Rescue will win hands down.....and they need it anyway, but I voted for you Kristina, cause you have sooooooo many mouths to feed.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

This is annoying. I have had at least 4 people "like" my picture that didn't show up on your page as "liked". Why is that??? 

Are they still going through, just not showing up on my end?


----------



## terryo

The same thing is happening to me.
Opps...now it came on.


----------



## jackrat

I could never get a "like" to show,so I could vote.


----------



## terryo

Today a few people wrote to me to say they couldn't get the like to show. I think you have to go to the top of the page and click like to be able to vote. Friends from my face book said they voted and it's not showing too.


----------



## TylerStewart

I'm not sure there's ever been a Facebook contest that went smoothly, or that didn't have a dispute about the winning photo. I do my best to keep it smooth. My dart frog buddy (Todd at Tropical Ecos) just had a terrarium contest that got real ugly since the winner had fake plants instead of live plants (the definition of terrarium came into question, since some people thought a terrarium has to have live plants and others disagreed). A bunch of idiots afterwards got upset at him because of the way the voting turned out. 

You do have to be subscribed to the page in order to vote (which is kinda the intent of the contest, to build traffic and members). As much as I like all you guys, I can't offer $50 credit all the time just because you're cute 

I really like Terry's photo, that green background/foreground is great. Several other nice photos too.


----------



## dmmj

TylerStewart said:


> I'm not sure there's ever been a Facebook contest that went smoothly, or that didn't have a dispute about the winning photo. I do my best to keep it smooth. My dart frog buddy (Todd at Tropical Ecos) just had a terrarium contest that got real ugly since the winner had fake plants instead of live plants (the definition of terrarium came into question, since some people thought a terrarium has to have live plants and others disagreed). A bunch of idiots afterwards got upset at him because of the way the voting turned out.
> 
> You do have to be subscribed to the page in order to vote (which is kinda the intent of the contest, to build traffic and members). As much as I like all you guys, I can't offer $50 credit all the time just because you're cute
> 
> I really like Terry's photo, that green background/foreground is great. Several other nice photos too.






But I am really really cute. or so I have been told.
Seriously once terryo enters a enclosures contest I would never enter mine are functional but very ugly.


----------



## TylerStewart

dmmj said:


> But I am really really cute. or so I have been told.
> Seriously once terryo enters a enclosures contest I would never enter mine are functional but very ugly.



I have heard you were quite cute, can't remember who told me that, but if cuteness was the criteria for handing out website credits, I'm afraid they would all go to females. 

This can be the excuse you were looking for to get some pens nice and green. You know how much mouth-watering, A-grade, Nevada grown cactus you could get with $50 credit? At least, like.... A bunch. My pens are admittedly also more fuction than fashion. I have found that fashion tends to be high maintenance. Green grass, few palm trees, African sumac, and a hidebox is function, for me. May never win a contest with it, but I don't have to pick weeds, straighten rocks and rake fallen leaves.


----------



## terryo

David, I never won a contest in my life....well not on this forum anyway. The people on this forum take pictures that should be in a magazine, and I couldn't ever compete with them. 
Looks like the rescue is going to win, and well deserved, I would say.


----------



## dmmj

All I know terro is that if you or candy enter a enclosure contest, I will most likely not enter, not angry or anything just stating my opinion. I always enjoy pics of your guys enclosures, as for kyrrah I have only seen her musk turtle tank, so I can't comment on more than that.


----------

